# Yikes-Help. Can't get my Mes to boot after some flashing shenanigans



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok. So all of the stupid things (that being me) have culminated tonight and I find myself in a pickle:

I have a USCC Mes i500 that had CM7.1 EE25 Loaded. I was attempting to load the ICS B4 build floating around from CWM but wasn't having any luck so I decided to try to go back to stock.

I downloaded the USCC_EH09_root.zip, extracted it for USCC_EH09_root.tar.md5 and atlas_v2.2.2.pit. Then I loaded put the phone in download mode and loaded up ODIN. the .pit file went in the pit section, the .md5 file went in the phone section. Pressed go and it started doing the thing. It got stuck about 1/4 way through the progress bar and I left it for quite some time.

So I did what the phone said not to do-turn it off. Now I can't get the monkey to turn back on.

Help?
TIA


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

did u check re partition

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

I left the defaults ( when you load the pit file, the re-partition is checked)


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

OK. good news is that i got it back in download mode at least. *whew* for some reason the battery out volume down was giving me some grief. So now I need to use odin correctly this time i expect.


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

tryed to odin ee19 files ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

thts good

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Can you tell me what files I am supposed to put where and what options I am to check in ODIN? TY


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

to be one safe side i would u ee19 files and check re partition ... then if u do go to ics flash build 2 then 4... then get a gb modem like eh09

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

put the md5 / .tar file in the PDA box!!


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

I tried the stock again, put the tar file in the pda box. I also switched over to odin 1.3 vs 1.8. I noticed that on 1.8 the re-partition checkbox is checked by defult when you load a pit but on the 1.3 it is not. I was able to do a full flash but unfortunately still can't get the phone to boot after the flash ;(


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks larryp1962 and godofwar762. whatever the reason, i could boot up after flashing the stock gingerbread but the stock froyo worked fine! now to get back to something a little more fresh


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

froz said:


> Ok. So all of the stupid things (that being me) have culminated tonight and I find myself in a pickle:
> 
> I have a USCC Mes i500 that had CM7.1 EE25 Loaded. I was attempting to load the ICS B4 build floating around from CWM but wasn't having any luck so I decided to try to go back to stock.
> 
> ...


Bummer.. perhaps the tar you are using doesn't contain a boot loader and secondary boot loader... try going back to stock with di14 eclair by phidelt. This is a full restore and check repartition with a .put file..

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/127-odinmesmerize-stock-mesmerize-files-for-odin-21-and-221/

To get back to a from flash cwm from Odin and then you can install any from. I would use the cwm fixed for cm7 Odin package them flash ice build 4 after first flashing the right modem (I like ei20 uscc modem myself)


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

